
Fleksa - BBhushan
https://www.fleksa.com
======
BBhushan
Fleksa helps restaurant go online and receive online food orders without
paying third party commission. With the launch of our webapp customers in
frankfurt will be able to order food with ease and make contribution in
supporting local restaurant. #SupportYourLocalRestaurant

